# κυβισμός (αυτοκινήτου)



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους :)
Τουτοδώ λέγεται μήπως cubic capacity; Βρήκα και cubage και cubature, αλλά μετά θυμήθηκα ότι στις άδειες των αυτοκινήτων, δίπλα από τα κυβικά, γράφει c.c. 
Έντιτ: τώρα είδα ότι αυτό σημαίνει cubic centimetres.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι η engine displacement: _Taxation of automobiles is sometimes based on engine displacement, rather than the actual power output._


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Greek Law No 363 of 22 June 1976, as amended by Law No 1676/1986, introduced for private cars imported into or assembled in Greece a special consumer tax (hereinafter "the tax") the rate of which varies depending on the *cubic capacity of the engine*. 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/smartapi/c...plus!prod!CELEXnumdoc&lg=en&numdoc=61991J0105

*Cubic capacity* και σε δύο λεξικά μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Cubic capacity* και σε δύο λεξικά μου.



...που αν το αναζητήσεις στη γουίκη, σε πηγαίνει ακριβώς στην engine displacement, άρα μάλλον είναι συνώνυμα, με μικρή γκουγκλοϋπεροχή του e.d.

Προφανώς, αν υπάρχει και σε επίσημα κείμενα η cubic capacity, εμένα μου αρκεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _cubic capacity_ είναι πιο ευρωπαϊκό / βρετανικό και το _engine displacement_ λίγο πιο αμερικάνικο, αλλά δεν είμαι η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή για αυτά. Φαντάζομαι ότι κατανοητά είναι και τα δύο σε όλες τις ηπείρους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2010)

Φυσικά σε ευρεία χρήση και οι όροι _cylinder capacity_ και _cylinder displacement_. Επίσης, _engine capacity_ αλλά και σκέτο _capacity_ (διότι και η λ. _κυβισμός_ χρησιμοποιείται και σε ανεπίσημο / μη τεχνικό επίπεδο ύφους). Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

(από επίσημο ιστότοπο του Κεμπέκ: http://www.saaq.gouv.qc.ca/en/vehicle_registration/cylindersize.php — θαυμάστε ορολογική συνέπεια!)
*Additional Registration Fee for Large-Cylinder Capacity Vehicles*
Is the *engine capacity* of your vehicle 4 litres or over? Vehicles from model years 1995 onward equipped with a motor that has a *cylinder displacement* of 3.95 litres or more become subject to an additional registration fee, payable yearly.
Annual fee structure based on *engine displacement* 
*Cylinder displacement* (in litres) --- Fee ($)​(από την ΕΕ: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:61997J0421:EN:HTML)


Πρέπει να υπογραμμιστεί ότι τα οχήματα υψηλού
*κυβισμού*
, ήτοι με φορολογήσιμη ισχύ άνω των 18 ίππων, στα οποία επιβάλλεται μεγαλύτερο τέλος έναντι του βαρύνοντος τα περιλαμβανόμενα στην κατηγορία των 15-16 ίππων εγχώρια ή εισαγόμενα οχήματα, έχουν, κατά γενικό κανόνα, σαφώς υψηλότερη τιμή από τα οχήματα της κατηγορίας των 15-16 ίππων.|It should be observed that vehicles with a high
*cylinder capacity*
, that is to say with a fiscal horsepower rating of over 18 CV, which are subject to a higher tax than that which applies to vehicles of domestic or foreign manufacture in the 15-16 CV tax band, are, as a general rule, priced considerably higher than vehicles in the 15-16 CV band. 
(από το Oxford Talking Dictionary)
*capacity* 
The total cylinder volume that is swept by the pistons in an internal-combustion engine. M20


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2011)

*κυλινδρισμός μηχανής*

Καλημέρα :)
Ξεκινώντας από την αναζήτηση ορισμού για τον «κυλινδρισμό» στην IATE, και συνεχίζοντας το κυνήγι από το cylinder capacity, κατέληξα στο engine displacement. Είναι σωστό;

Engine displacement is the volume swept by all the pistons inside the cylinders of an internal combustion engine in a single movement from top dead centre (TDC) to bottom dead centre (BDC). It is commonly specified in cubic centimeters (cc), litres (l), or (mainly in North America) cubic inches (CID). Engine displacement does not include the total volume of the combustion chamber. [...]​


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=476264:cs&page=

Δες πώς το παραπάνω κείμενο δίνει τις αντιστοιχίες:
engine displacement = κυβισμός κινητήρα
engine cylinder capacity = κυλινδρισμός κινητήρα

Αλλά συνομιλείς με άσχετο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2011)

Μήπως σε βοηθήσει αυτή η ερώτηση: κυβισμός (αυτοκινήτου). Κάποια Παλ Αύρα το είχε ρωτήσει...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 19, 2011)

Ένα λεξικό που έχω δίνει το *swept volume* ως μετάφραση του _κυλινδρισμός_, αλλά η wiki το θεωρεί συνώνυμο του *engine displacement*. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι *capacity = displacement = κυβισμός*, και *cylinder capacity = cylinder displacement = κυλινδρισμός*, και _κυλινδρισμός κινητήρα_ = (κυλινδρισμός x αριθμό κυλίνδρων) = _κυβισμός._


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2011)

Τα ένωσα τα δύο νήματα (εκείνο π' αρχίζει στο #8 κι εκείνο π' αναφέρει ο Δόκτωρ στο #10).

:) Repeat after me: Ο _κυβισμός _(του αυτοκινήτου) και ο _κυλινδρισμός _(του κινητήρα) είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


Zazula said:


> :) Repeat after me: Ο _κυβισμός _(του αυτοκινήτου) και ο _κυλινδρισμός _(του κινητήρα) είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες.


_Ο κυβισμός και ο κυλινδρισμός είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες._
_Ο κυβισμός και ο κυλινδρισμός είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες._
_Ο κυβισμός και ο κυλινδρισμός είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες._
_Ο κυβισμός και ο κυλινδρισμός είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες._
_Ο κυβισμός και ο κυλινδρισμός είναι λέξεις συνώνυμες._
_(Πόσο άσχετη είμαι με τα του αυτοκινήτου, μοντιέ; )._


----------



## LostVerse (May 14, 2012)

Βρήκα την συζήτηση από αναζήτηση για κάτι άλλο. Με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό, όταν κάποιος επεμβαίνει στον κινητήρα προκειμένου να αυξήσει την αποδιδόμενη ισχύ με διάφορους τρόπους όπως ενδεικτικά νέα εξάτμιση, νέο φίλτρο αέρος, νέα κεφαλή κτλ κτλ κτλ η διαδικασία αυτή λέγεται υπερκυβισμός. Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα αγγλικά; Προειδοποιώ ότι έχει ήδη έρθει από τα αγγλικά ο μεταγραμένος όρος «πουσάρισμα» κι η μετοχή «πουσαρισμένος» από το push-ed. Έτσι μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι π.χ. «η Honda αντί να βάλει νέο κινητήρα στην Transalp, προτίμησε να πουσάρει τον υπάρχοντα κατά 50 κυβικά». Ή «η Yamaha καλύτερα να μην βάλει τον ήδη πουσαρισμένο κινητήρα του TDM στο νέο της on-off». Τα έχω δει και τα δυο σε περιοδικά μοτοσικλετών.

Παρομοίως υπάρχει κι η αντίστροφη διαδικασία, ο υποκυβισμός, όπου κάποιος μπορεί να μειώσει τον κυβισμό του κινητήρα ώστε να τον κάνει είτε να καίει πιο λίγο, είτε να είναι συμβατός με τις απαιτήσεις του διπλώματος οδήγησης. Αυτό πάλι πώς θα ήταν;


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

υποκυβισμός (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=128453&viewfull=1#post128453) = engine downgrade

ΥΓ Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, ο υπερκυβισμός συνίσταται σ' ένα μόνο κομμάτι ή έναν τρόπο της αναβάθμισης ενός κινητήρα, δλδ συγκεκριμένα στην αύξηση του κυβισμού (με τοποθέτηση μεγαλύτερου μοτέρ).


----------



## LostVerse (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> engine downgrade



Έτσι απλά;

Όχι ότι μου φαίνεται παράλογο, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά δεν είναι καθόλου προφανές, διότι το downgrade δεν νομίζω ότι ταυτίζεται υποχρεωτικά με τον κυβισμό, τυπικά αν βάλεις (π.χ.) ένα καρμπιρατέρ χαμηλότερων επιδόσεων κι αυτό downgrade θα ήταν, αλλά όχι ασφαλώς υποκυβισμός.


----------



## dolphink (May 14, 2012)

Μια και μιλάμε για μηχανές αυτοκινήτων, να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση.

Έχω μια πρόταση που λέει: I loaded my stereo and clothes into my 1964 Dodge Dart *slant-six* and took off.

Τι είναι αυτό το *slant-six*; Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι έχει να κάνει με τη μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Έτσι απλά;
> 
> Όχι ότι μου φαίνεται παράλογο, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά δεν είναι καθόλου προφανές, διότι το downgrade δεν νομίζω ότι ταυτίζεται υποχρεωτικά με τον κυβισμό, τυπικά αν βάλεις (π.χ.) ένα καρμπιρατέρ χαμηλότερων επιδόσεων κι αυτό downgrade θα ήταν, αλλά όχι ασφαλώς υποκυβισμός.


http://www.newcougar.org/forums/thread152125.html
http://www.lxforums.com/board/f60/may-sound-silly-but-engine-downgrade-283621/
http://vespa.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=print&thread=1292
http://www.vauxhallownersnetwork.co.uk/index.php?threads/z22se-engine-downgrade.227445/
...πες μου πότε θες να σταματήσω... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Τι είναι αυτό το *slant-six*; Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Slant-6_engine


----------



## dolphink (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Slant-6_engine



Άρα είναι αυτό που λένε 'εξακύλινδρος κινητήρας'; Ή υπάρχει πιο εξειδικευμένη ονομασία;
Είμαι λίγο ασχέτου με τα αυτοκίνητα.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Το «εξακύλινδρος κινητήρας» είναι υπερώνυμο (περιλαμβάνει τα μοτέρ inline-6, slant-6, boxer-6 και V6). Στη δική σου χρήση δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου την εξειδικευμένη τεχνική ορολογία, οπότε προσωπικά θα έλεγα «στην εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».


----------



## dolphink (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το «εξακύλινδρος κινητήρας» είναι υπερώνυμο (περιλαμβάνει τα μοτέρ inline-6, slant-6, boxer-6 και V6). Στη δική σου χρήση δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου την εξειδικευμένη τεχνική ορολογία, οπότε προσωπικά θα έλεγα «στην εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζαζ. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Έχω μια πρόταση που λέει: I loaded my stereo and clothes into my 1964 Dodge Dart *slant-six* and took off.





Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά θα έλεγα «στην εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».


Α, να μην το ξεχάσω: Ανάλογα με το έτος κατά το οποίο διαδραματίζεται το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, και το «1964» μεταφέρει ή όχι πληροφορία που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί:

Αν είμαστε στα 1964: «στην *ολοκαίνουργια *εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».
Αν είμαστε στα 1968: «στην εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».
Αν είμαστε στα 1976: «στην *παλιούτσικη *εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».
Αν είμαστε στα 2002: «στην *κλασική *εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».


----------



## dolphink (May 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ... Ανάλογα με το έτος κατά το οποίο διαδραματίζεται το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, και το «1964» μεταφέρει ή όχι πληροφορία που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί:
> 
> Αν είμαστε στα 1964: «στην *ολοκαίνουργια *εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».
> Αν είμαστε στα 1968: «στην εξακύλινδρη Ντοτζ Νταρτ μου».
> ...



Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται η χρονολογία που συνέβη το περιστατικό, οπότε θα προτιμήσω τη δεύτερη επιλογή. Άλλωστε ο τύπος ήταν εντελώς άφραγκος... πού λεφτά για ολοκαίνουρια Ντοτζ ;).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, όμως για τις διευκρινήσεις :clap:


----------

